# AC 150 is just crazy



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

I just reread the performance specs on this setup and it blows me away everytime.

http://www.acpropulsion.com/tzero/AC150_Gen2_specs.pdf

The setup is lighter than mine, the motor is smaller and the output is so nice. Why are these the only guys able to get this kind of performance from such a small / light weight setup? Is there anything else even close to this that be sold to the individual consumer?

Damn I wish I could have put this in my car


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont know your setup, but higher voltages make everything smaller... 330-360 volts


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

bblocher said:


> Why are these the only guys able to get this kind of performance from such a small / light weight setup?


Hi Brian,

I wouldn't say these are the only guys. Take a look at the motors used in the Toyota hybrids. Or the old GM EV1. A well engineered motor using high grade materials can achieve these power densities. Just that few are willing to put the effort and expense into doing right. And then there are few willing to pay the price for the fruits of their efforts.

That's my take on it.

major


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

bblocher said:


> http://www.acpropulsion.com/tzero/AC150_Gen2_specs.pdf
> 
> The setup is lighter than mine, the motor is smaller and the output is so nice. Why are these the only guys able to get this kind of performance from such a small / light weight setup? Is there anything else even close to this that be sold to the individual consumer?


Well, that is what happens when you are a pioneer in the field, you are very smart (AC himself is a CalTech grad), and you spend years refining your technology.

The down side is that those AC-150 units are damned expensive. I wish some big manufacturer would buy them out and start pumping out thousands and thousands of units so mass production efficiencies could get the price down. However, such an entity would have to have a need for the units or a customer for all those units hence it would probably have to be an auto manufacturer . . . and we all know the current state of the auto manufacturers.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

speculawyer said:


> Well, that is what happens when you are a pioneer in the field, you are very smart (AC himself is a CalTech grad), and you spend years refining your technology.
> 
> The down side is that those AC-150 units are damned expensive. I wish some big manufacturer would buy them out and start pumping out thousands and thousands of units so mass production efficiencies could get the price down. However, such an entity would have to have a need for the units or a customer for all those units hence it would probably have to be an auto manufacturer . . . and we all know the current state of the auto manufacturers.


 They are on the verge of mass producing their drive-train in the Pacific Rim.Their system is the benchmark for all the rest with V2G and the best brake-regen.The motor dimensions are 12" long x 15" diameter and requires no cooling system.The only con is that their control box is around 16" x 29" x 6" in size.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

major said:


> I wouldn't say these are the only guys. Take a look at the motors used in the Toyota hybrids. Or the old GM EV1.


I think the ACP is derived from the EV1, wasn't AC an old EV1 guy?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

speculawyer said:


> The down side is that those AC-150 units are damned expensive. I wish some big manufacturer would buy them out and start pumping out thousands and thousands of units so mass production efficiencies could get the price down.


I've heard it might only cost you 11-12K if you order 100 or more, which is a great deal for what you get.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I think the ACP is derived from the EV1, wasn't AC an old EV1 guy?


 Alec Brooks from Aerovironments and Tom Gage of the now ACP first made the GM Impact that morphed into the EV-1.They have provided OEM drive-trains for just about all the carmakers.You can buy EV-1 drive-trains when the deleted parts show up on the market , if you are fortunate enough.The ACP motor in the chassis image is from the ACP Tzero.
And yes,the ACP drive-train parts will most likely get competitive if they want to compete with a gazillion ev parts makers coming online out there.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually I was talking about "AC", Alan Cocconi, who also worked on the GM Impact:


> Founder Alan Cocconi designed and built the controller used in the original GM Impact which would later become the GM EV1.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_Propulsion


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Actually I was talking about "AC", Alan Cocconi, who also worked on the GM Impact:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_Propulsion


 That is true.Forgot about Alan.Sorry.
Tom and Alan make a great team.
They are vey helpful answering inquiries.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Too bad they aren't interested in selling their system to the public at a decent price, or any price for that matter.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Too bad they aren't interested in selling their system to the public at a decent price, or any price for that matter.


 You could ask them if they have any used take-off drive-trains.These can be affordable.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I didn't think production volume was so high that they'd have used units lying around. In any case I'm not in a position right now to put together a high voltage system.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I didn't think production volume was so high that they'd have used units lying around. In any case I'm not in a position right now to put together a high voltage system.


 Tom Gage of ACP told me that they get back some of the OEM carmaker drive-trains once in a while.


----------

